# 104 Year Old Street Artist "Yarn Bombs" Her Town



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

Amazing lady enjoys her crafts and brings happiness to others too, more here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/grandmoth...r-stormers-knitting-104-year-old-grace-brett/


104-year-old great-grandmother Grace Brett just might be the oldest street artist in the world. She yarn-bombed her town with the help of the Souter Stormers, a secretive group of ‘yarnstormers’ that recently yarn-bombed 46 landmarks in the Scottish county of Borders.“I thought it was a really good idea to decorate the town and enjoyed having my crochet included,” Brett told the Press And Journal. “I liked seeing my work showing with everyone else and thought the town looked lovely.” 

Brett’s daughter Daphne, 74, explained, “she has always knitted and crocheted all through her life. She has always done all the knitting for the babies and made shawls.”The Souter Stormers yarn-bombed Selkirk for the YES (Yarrow – Ettrick – Selkirk) arts festival, which ended on the 19th. “The yarnstormers, a group of mixed age range, have been inspired by Grace to use their creative and artistic skills to transform the Selkirk landscape,” said Kay Ross, a spokeswoman for the Souter Stormers group. “Grace has confirmed that age is no barrier to participating in a contemporary project.”


----------

